# Broken Memphis PR 1.500



## EdwinBGreen (Aug 24, 2012)

I acquired a Memphis Car Audio amplifier from my cousin. It is a 16-PR1.500. He bought it new about 5-6 years ago and has had it in 2 different vehicles. It was installed by a Memphis dealer in the Tacoma. So we know it was hooked up right to 2 12" Mclass subs running 1 Ohm; of which the sub is stable at. He rolled the Tocoma, and the amp got a little wet. So he let it dry out and hooked it back up and it worked fine for weeks. Then it quit working. Now when you hook it up it instantly blows the two 30 amp fuses on the back of it beside the +12V terminal. I was wondering if there is usually one thing that goes bad that could be replaced, or if it could be a thousand different things? Maybe I could go at it with a multi-meter and find the problem? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

EdwinBGreen said:


> I acquired a Memphis Car Audio amplifier from my cousin. It is a 16-PR1.500. He bought it new about 5-6 years ago and has had it in 2 different vehicles. It was installed by a Memphis dealer in the Tacoma. So we know it was hooked up right to 2 12" Mclass subs running 1 Ohm; of which the sub is stable at. He rolled the Tocoma, and the amp got a little wet. So he let it dry out and hooked it back up and it worked fine for weeks. Then it quit working. Now when you hook it up it instantly blows the two 30 amp fuses on the back of it beside the +12V terminal. I was wondering if there is usually one thing that goes bad that could be replaced, or if it could be a thousand different things? Maybe I could go at it with a multi-meter and find the problem? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 The AMP got wet, it could be anything. No common cure that I know of, you may open the back side and smell it. Sometimes you can find a blow cap or something, I only suggest this if your handy with a solidering gun. 
you may also try this site, they r very handy for do it yourselfers....
Badcaps Forums - Salvation For Your Hardware!


----------



## EdwinBGreen (Aug 24, 2012)

I was hoping that wouldn't be the answer. Lol Ok, I might try finding a repair shop or something. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

EdwinBGreen said:


> I was hoping that wouldn't be the answer. Lol Ok, I might try finding a repair shop or something. Thanks for the reply!


 If it was easy, we'd all have old amps in our trunks


----------

